# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  القيم في فلسفة القانون

## أم خطاب

القانون وعاء القيم، والقيم غاية القانون، ولذلك لا يمكن أن يفصل بحث القيم عن بحث فلسفة القانون، لأن القيم هي في الحقيقة فلسفة القانون وروحه وهدفه. ومن هنا نأتي على بحث فلسفة القانون بعد أن بحثنا موضوع فلسفة القيم فيما سبق، ويتناول بحثنا هنا الأجابة عن الأسئلة التالية:
ما هو القانون؟ وما هو مصدر شرعيتّه؟ وما هي غايته؟ وكل الأسئلة العريضة التي تتناول القضايا العامة حول القانون.
ولأننا نبحث عن جوهر القانون، وروحه وهدفه - لا جرم - نستعرض مختلف النظريات في فلسفته.
القانون الطبيعي
1/ ما هو القانون الطبيعي؟
إذا قلنا القانون الوضعي، فاننا نعني به ذلك القانون الذي وضعه المشرعون (أنّى كانوا) لينفذ على شعب معين في زمن معلوم. بينما حين نقول القانون الطبيعي فاننا نقصد ذلك القانون الّذي لم يشرعه البشر، وهو فوق قوانين البشر وموجود في طبيعة الأشياء وفي فطرة الإنسان، وانما ينبغي على الإنسان أن يسعى لاكتشافه ليطبقه على نفسه.
2/ نقد القانون الطبيعي
القانون الطبيعي مرادف للقانون الأخلاقي، كما هو مرادف للايمان بعقل الإنسان كانسان، بعيداً عن الفوارق العرقية أو الطبقية أو حتى التفاضل العلمي. وبهذا يحقق القانون الطبيعي أعظم انجاز انساني. ومعروف إن الوحي الإلهي نزل على رسل الله سبحانه، لكي يبلور فطرة الإنسان ويعيده إلى عقله.
ولكن أين هذا القانون الطبيعي وكيف نكتشفه؟ المشكلة هنا، لأنه يتعرض - عادة- لعملية الخلط، فيسوء استخدامه، كما نجد عند (هوبز) الذي اعترف بالعقل الكلي (أو القانون الطبيعي)، ولكنه جعله متجلياً عند الدولة (عقل الدولة). وكذلك (هيجل) اعترف بالقانون الطبيعي ولكنه انتهى إلى تأليه الدولة، وهكذا المادية التاريخية التي نجدها عند (كارل ماركس). وهكذا كان القانون الطبيعي مطية لأسوء ألوان الفلسفات القانونية، والتي جرت البشرية إلى كوارث فظيعة.
المذاهب الوضعية
ساهمت عوامل شتى في انتشار المذهب الوضعي الذي يعتبر اليوم المذهب الأساسي للحقوقيين في العالم وأبرز العوامل طغيان الفلسفة المادية وانتشار المذهب التاريخي وتقدم العلوم الإنسانية وبالذات علم الاجتماع، وسوف ندرس هذا المذهب بمدارسه المختلفة كالتاريخية، والنفعية والواقعية والديكتاتورية والفاشية والنازية والخالصة.
1/ الفلسفة الوضعية والمذاهب الوضعية
تنكر الفلسفة الوضعية المبادئ العامة، وإنما اهتمت بدراسة الظواهر في مجالي الزمان والمكان. وهكذا قادت هذه الفلسفة اتباعها إلى القانون الوضعي، الذي يُشرع ضمن مجالي الزمان والمكان؛ أي ذلك القانون الموجود في دولة معينة في عصر معين، والذي يمكن دراسته عن طريق الملاحظة المباشرة. وهكذا ولد المذهب الوضعي من لحظة انكار القانون الطبيعي، وقد انقسم إلى اتجاهين.
الأول: المذهب الصوري (الشكلي) الذي يعتبر القانون تعبيراً عن ارادة المشرع (وهو الدولة عادةً).
الثاني: المذهب الواقعي الذي يدرس محتوى القانون حسب العوامل المؤثرة فيه (اجتماعية - تاريخية - اقتصادية وما اشبه).
وبالتالي انقسم المذهب الوضعي في القانون إلى عدة مدارس، أبرزها المدرسة الصوريّة والمدرسة التاريخية والمدرسة النفعية.
2/ المدرسة التاريخية
وحسب هذه النظرية، التي وجدت أنصاراً لها في بريطانيا وأميركا، فإن هناك ثلاث مراحل لولادة القاعدة القانونية:
1- العرف العام الذي يعكس الروح الوطنية، ويمثل المصدر الأساسي للقانون.
2- علم القانون الذي هو منهج القضاة وعقائد خبراء القانون، وهو يكمِّل الأصول العرفية تكميلاً فنياً.
3- القانون الذي يشرع رسمياً على أساس العرف وآراء العلماء.
ولكن هذه المدرسة تنطوي على نقطة سلبية هامة هي أنه :
اعتبر القانون عملاً لا ارادياً، ينبع من عمق المجتمع وبصورة تدريجية، وعلى المشرع أن يكتشفه كما يكتشف الفلاح نبع ماء من تحت الأرض. بينما الحقيقة إن القانون تشريع إرادي قائم على أساس العقل والارادة والمثل العليا، كما وأنه يتأثر بالظروف والضغوط والمتغيرات المختلفة.
ومن هنا فإن إلغاء سائر المؤثرات في وضع القانون، يعتبر خطأ كبيراً، إذ قد نجد أن القانون يؤثر في المجتمع، ويخلق عرفاً، وخلقاً اجتماعياً، لا العكس.
3/ المدرسة النفعية (المصلحية)
تعتمد المدرسة النفعية على المنطق التجريبي الذي أسسه (بيكن)، وأنكر التحليل العقلي في معرفة الأشياء، واعتمد التجربة طريقاً وحيداً في بلوغ الحقائق، وكذلك في القيم أنكر وجود المبادئ المطلقة في الخير والشر.
وانعكس هذا المنطق في القانون، على صورة المدرسة النفعية والمدرسة الواقعية (البراجماتزم)، وهما متقاربتان جداً.
أما المدرسة النفعية، فقد زعمت أن عامة الناس يعتبرون مقياس الخير والشر، المصلحة والضرر، وعليه فيجب قياس القانون على الأسس التالية:
1- يجب قياس سلوك الإنسان على أساس النتائج المترتبّة عليه (من نفع أو ضرر) بالنسبة إليه أو إلى الآخرين.
2- وهكذا القانون يجب أن يقاس على أساس نتائجه، بالنسبة إلى بناء المجتمع حالياً ومستقبلاً.
3- ولكي نعرف النفع والضرر في نتائج القانون، يجب أن نقيس مدى اللذة والألم فيه، وأيهما (اللذة والتنعّم أو الالم والشقاء) هو الأكثر.
4- وفي معيار اللذة والألم، يجب أن لا نهتم بأحد أكثر من غيره، بل نقيس ذلك على أساس عامة أبناء المجتمع.
وتتمثل نقطة الضعف في هذه المدرسة في عدم قدرتها على اقناع المؤمنين بها، على الاهتمام بالآخرين. فاذا كانت السعادة الشخصية مقياس الخير، واذا كانت اللذة مقياس السعادة، واذا كان هدف القانون هذا النوع من الخير الفردي المحدود، فأيّ تبرير يكون للدفاع عن القيم والتضحية من أجل الآخرين؟
بلى؛ هناك جانب مشرق في هذه النظرية، هو قياس نتائج القوانين وانعكاساتها على أوضاع الناس، ومدى مساهمتها في خيرهم وصلاح معايشهم، وقياس ذلك على أساس جمعي وليس على أسس فردية.
4/ المدرسة الواقعية
الفيلسوف الأميركي المعروف (وليام جيمز) الذي اشتهر بتجديد المدرسة المعروفة بالواقعية (البراجماتيزم)، قال في تعريف هذه المدرسة: إنه إسم جديد لمناهج عتيقة للتفكر.
وهو يرى أن مقياس تمييز الحق عن الباطل، هو النتائج الواقعية التي يورثها العمل. وهدف العلم هو هداية الإنسان إلى الانتفاع بالطبيعة، وتكييف البيئة مع حاجات البشر؛ فكلما نفعت حاجات الإنسان فهو حق، وكلما أضر بها فهو باطل.
وهو يرى أن الحق هو المصلحة المرتسمة في أذهاننا، والمصلحة هي الحق المتجسّد في الواقع.
وللمدرسة الواقعية فوائد لا تنكر، منها ما يلي:
أولا: فهم المتغيرات فهماً عميقاً.
ثانياً: أخذ المصالح بنظر الإعتبار.
ثالثاً: طرح البحوث النظرية البحتة جانباً.
رابعاً: حذف الحواجز التي تفصل بين مختلف العلوم وبين القانون.
خامساً: اعطاء معيار لدراسة الأولويات في القانون.
ولكن للمدرسة النفعية نقاط ضعفها التي نلخصها فيما يلي:
إن المنطق الذرائعي الذي بشّر به (وليام جيمز)، وأكمله (جون ديوي)، يعتبر وريث المنطق الوضعي، الذي يتجاهل دور العقل والوجدان الأخلاقي والمبادئ التي لا يشك فيها أحد، وهو - إذ يركّز اهتمامه بالجوانب المتغيرة من حياة البشر - يغفل عن الثوابت التي هي الأخرى حقيقة. إنّ انكار القوانين الثابتة في الطبيعة (قانون الجاذبية مثلاً) يعتبر سفسطة وجهلاً، فكيف لا يكون كذلك إنكار وجود أنظمة اجتماعية ونفسية في حياة البشر (مثلاً حاجة البشر إلى النظام)، والمنطق الوضعي ينكر وجود ثوابت في حياة الإنسان؛ أليس هذا منطقاً غير علميّ؟
ثم إن هذه المدرسة ترى أهمية المصالح، ولكن دون أن تحدد ما هِي المعايير التي نوزن بها قيمة المصالح ونفضِّل بعضها على بعض. أضف إلى ذلك أن هذه المدرسة تجعل الأخلاق العليا غير مبررة، وبالتالي تعيد البشرية إلى الجاهلية.
5/ المدرسة الديكتاتورية
بالرغم من أن المدرسة الارادية التي جعلت القانون تابعاً لمشيئة الحكام وأهوائهم، هذه المدرسة كانت منذ القدم، إلا أن فلسفة هيجل (1770/1831) كانت أعتى سند لهذه المدرسة، وتبدأ هذه الفلسفة من التفريق بين الحرية وإتباع الأهواء الفردية. وهكذا يفسر الحرية بالنظام، لأنها لا تتحقق إلا بالدولة، ويزعم أنه لا يمكن التفريق بأية صورة، بين القانون والدولة، وبين السياسة والأخلاق، ومن هنا يمكن للحكومة أن تفدي الفرد لمصلحة المجموع.
أما الفكرة العامة في نظرية هيجل - حسبما أرى - فهي بلورة روح الأمة، حيث يعتقد أن الحياة حركة تكاملية نحو الروّح المطلق، وأن كل أمّة تتفق حركتها مع تلك الحركة التكاملية العليا فإنها تتقدم وتتعالى على سائر الأمم، وحين تضعف حركة هذه الأمة تترك القيادة لغيرها.
والصراع القائم بين الأمم، ضرورة لتقدم تلك الروح العالمية، وانتصار أمّة على أخرى هو - في رأي هيجل - انتصار الحق على الباطل، ولأن الواقع هو الحق فإن النتيجة التي تترتّب على نظرياته هي أن القوة هي الحق.
وبما أن (هيجل) كان يرى أن الألمان هم الأمّة القريبة من الروح المطلقة، وأن الدولة فيها هي كل شيء، وأن قوّتها هي الحق، فان نظرية هيجل وجدت أوضح تطبيق لها في النازية العسكرية، وهذا يعتبر أكبر فضيحة لنظريته.
ونظرية الديكتاتورية الهيجيلية تجسدت أيضاً في سائر المذاهب الشيوعية وتطبيقاتها الفاضحة، وتبعتها الفاشية والنازية والمدرسة الخالصة التي تمجد جميعاً وحدة القانون والدولة، وهي عموماً نظرية خاطئة تماماً وللأسباب التالية:
أولاً: لأنها تجعل للدولة الحق في وضع القانون إحتياطاً. وثانياً: لا تهتم بالعوامل المؤثرة في وضع القانون. وثالثاً: تسن القانون بعيداً عن البيئة الاجتماعية ومتغيراتها. ورابعاً: تتنكر للقانون الفطري.
6/ المدرسة الفاشية والنازية
ليست للمدرسة الفاشية قيمة علمية أو اساس فلسفي، حتى نفصّل القول في بيانها ونقدها، ولكنها تمثل ذات الخط العسكري الذي نجده عند كل الحكومات القمعية تحت غطاء من الالفاظ الفارغة (النازية: بإسم الشعب الممتاز - اليهودية: بإسم الشعب المختار - الماركسية: بإسم ديكتاتورية الطبقية، والمَلَكية المطلقة: بإسم ظل الله في الأرض).
ولكن الفاشية قد بلغت الذروة في الوقاحة، حيث اعلنت ان الدولة والامة حقيقة واحدة، وان الدولة وحدة اخلاقية وسياسية واقتصادية، وهي كل شيء، والفرد لا شيء، وانها تتمثل في شخص الديكتاتور والذي يجسّد روح الأمّة. وما المجلس الّا اداة تقنين آرائه، والوزراء أدوات تنفيذية بيده، والحزب والنقابة، وسائل تدعيم مركزه.
والدولة وضعت للصراع مع سائر الدول التي تقاومها (أميركا، فرنسا، بريطانيا، دول الحلفاء ضدّ ايطاليا المتحدية لهم) والمدرسة النازية تشبه الى حدّ بعيد المدرسة الفاشية الا انها تقدس عنصراً معيّناً، وتسعى لجعله الاعلى، واستحالة او إبادة العناصر البشرية الأدنى أو المعادية (وهم غير الاروبيين وهكذا اليهود المعادين).
والماركسية تشبه الفاشية والنازية، في تقديس الدولة، ووضعها فوق النقد، الا انها تنتمي (ولو نظرياً) بالمدرسة الاجتماعية التي سوف نتحدث عنها- قريباً - إن شاء الله.
والتبرير الذي يمكن اقامته لظهور مثل هذه الدول الناشزة، والتي ليست بالقليلة عبر التاريخ وفي عصرنا الراهن (صدام في العراق والصهاينة في فلسطين و.. و..) هو إما إنتشار الفوضى واللامسؤولية في الامة، حتى تأتي الدولة الفاشية لملأ الفراغ، (ايطاليا) أو اشباع الشعب بالغرور والتطلّع لتأدية دور اكبر من طاقاتهم (اسرائيل - والمانيا النازية) أو إرهاب دولة كبرى يستفيد منه ديكتاتور ذكي تبريراً لتصرّفاته (صدام).
وانّى كان، فان المبادئ العقلية والوجدانية التي عرفناها سابقاً تدحض هذه التبريرات، وتكشف: ان السعادة والتقدم والنصر، لا تكون الا من حظّ الدول التي تخدم افراد الشعب وتعطيهم روح الكرامة والاستقلال وتنظّم طاقاتهم لتحقيق المبادئ السامية.
7/ المدرسة الخالصة
لقد تابع بعض الفقهاء القانونيين نظريات (هيجل) في وحدة الدولة والقانون امثال "ايرينغ" و"لا باند" و"لينك" و"غيركة".
وخلاصة نظرياتهم هي ان الدولة ذات شخصية مستقلة، وهي مصدر القانون، ولها الحق في وضعه وفرضه. على اختلاف بينهم في ان الدولة هل يحقّ لها ان تتمرّد على القوانين التي تضعها، أو عليها ان تتقيّد بها. ولكنهم يشتركون في مقولة: ان القانون وضع للدولة وليست الدولة وضعت من أجل القانون.
ولكن النظرية التي ساهمت في اعطاء شخصية مستقلة للقانون، وحررّته من علاقاته بسائر الحقول المؤثرة فيه (الطبيعة - الدين - الفلسفة - التاريخ - المجتمع والاقتصاد) هي نظرية (كلسن) التي تسمى بالمدرسة الخالصة.
وبالرغم من ان نظريته ليست خالصة، لأنها تعتمد على خلفية علمية معينة، هي الفلسفة الوضعية، ولذلك لم تلق أذناً صاغية عند اكثر الحقوقيين من بعده. بالرغم من ذلك فان فيها نقاطاً ايجابية.
وتقوم نظريته على الاعتقاد بأن حقيقة القانون هي الإلتزام.؟ ويفرقّ بين ما هو كائن وما ينبغي ان يكون ويعتبر ما "ينبغي" هو القانون، ولكن أين يوجد الالتزام؟
إنما في الدولة لأنها المؤسسة الاجتماعية الاساسية التي يلتزم بها الناس عبر الميثاق أو الدستور. ويرى (كلسن) إن مسؤولية رجل القانون تتلخّص في وضع القانون المتناسق مع الدستور، والمتناغم مع سائر بنوده. فعلم القانون - كما علم الرياضيات - لا يهتّم بمحتوى القانون بل بشكله.
إن النقطة الايجابية في هذا المذهب: اهتمامه بالقانون من خلال خصيصة اساسية فيه، هو كونه اطاراً للنظام القائم أو قل: منظومة متناسقة من الالتزامات المفروضة على الناس بأمر سلطوي.
ولكن الانتقاد الكبير الذي يوجّه إليه؛ أنه يفصل إطار القانون عن محتواه، ثم ينكر الحق الطبيعي للإنسان قبل أن تكون هناك دولة أو نظام وقانون.
إن فصل القانون عن العوامل المؤثرة فيه يؤدي الى نتائج سلبية هي التالية:
أولاً: صحيح ان الدولة هي التي تضع القانون، ولكن صحيح ايضاً انها لا تضعه اعتباطاً، وإنما اعتماداً على معرفة مجمل الظروف المحيطة بالمجتمع، من ثقافة وعلاقات اجتماعية وسياسية وأعراف و. و.
ثانياً: الغاية المرجوّة من القانون تنظيم العلاقات الاجتماعية التي تتفاعل مع مؤثرات سياسية اقتصادية ثقافية وتاريخية، وغيرها، فكيف يمكن تنظيم العلاقات من دون الاهتمام بهذه العوامل المؤثرة فيها.
ثالثاً: هل يمكن تنفيذ القانون الذي لا ينبع من الظروف المحيطة، وهل يكتفي المشرّع بوضع القانون سواء نفذ أم لم ينفذ؟
رابعاً: كيف يمكن للقاضي ان يطبق القانون الصارم، ومن دون ملاحظة الظروف المحيطة وهل ذلك خدمة للحق ولغايات القانون.
خامساً: انه هذه النظرية قائمة على اساس غير متين هو انكار القانون الطبيعي وتلك المبادئ الخالدة التي يهدينا اليها العقل والوجدان


منقول للفائدة

----------

